# Rail birds



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Any of you guys ever hunt those dinky little rail birds not really worth the effort but it gets you out on the marsh long before any outher season opens.I have done it for many years on the Cape Cod salt marshes.One day years ago I shot my limit of 25 in about two hours,cought a flight going south, usally 7 or 8 for a morning trudging th marsh.Down south they have the big clapper rails all we have up here is Sora and Virginia.Frank C.


----------

